# [2011] Resort Ownershipship Resolutions



## 123wilson (Dec 19, 2011)

Has anyone in TUG used Resort Ownershipship Resolutions to help you get you out of your debt and trim your points down to a good number you can use and get you a new ID number?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2011)

123wilson said:


> Has anyone in TUG used Resort Ownershipship Resolutions to help you get you out of your debt and trim your points down to a good number you can use and get you a new ID number?



I have never heard of one of these companies that was reputable.  What terms are they offering you?  Is there an upfront fee?  That's a big red flag.

In a nutshell, if you still owe money on this timeshare, there is no legal way to get you out of your contract.

I have deleted 3 of your 4 posts on the same topic - please do not continue posting duplicate messages.


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 19, 2011)

123wilson said:


> Has anyone in TUG used Resort Ownershipship Resolutions to help you get you out of your debt and trim your points down to a good number you can use and get you a new ID number?



Did a google check for the name.  Could not find it under the name as it appears above.

Did find a hit on American Resort Resolutions and Timeshare Cancellation.  The following appeared when the link is clicked on for both hits.

"This page is currently under construction, if you would like information about Timeshare Cancellation, please come back later. If you are the owner of www.AmericanResortResolutions.com please call your webmaster at 561-856-4721!"

Not to promising I would think.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 20, 2011)

As always, "if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is". I relate this to home ownership. There are companies that say they will lower your "underwater", and do this and that to lower your mortgage payments. In reality, you signed for your mortgage, banks will not write off a person's "underwater" balance, it's basically a "slight of hand". Illegal? Maybe. Either way, if you paid $250000 for a home, you owe $250000 plus interest even if your home is now appraised at $125000. The interest is really the only thing that can be changed.
When you sign for a timeshare mortgage, you have a balance and that is that. If you bought 150000 annual points for $22500 (estimated) and estimated $975 per year MFs (estimated), that's what you will pay, even if the value of that property on eBay is only $100.
TS


----------



## ronparise (Aug 22, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> As always, "if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is". I relate this to home ownership. There are companies that say they will lower your "underwater", and do this and that to lower your mortgage payments. In reality, you signed for your mortgage, banks will not write off a person's "underwater" balance, it's basically a "slight of hand". Illegal? Maybe. Either way, if you paid $250000 for a home, you owe $250000 plus interest even if your home is now appraised at $125000. The interest is really the only thing that can be changed.
> When you sign for a timeshare mortgage, you have a balance and that is that. If you bought 150000 annual points for $22500 (estimated) and estimated $975 per year MFs (estimated), that's what you will pay, even if the value of that property on eBay is only $100.
> TS



Thats not true

Ive worked with several buyers and sellers of "shortsales" successfully. The banks do accept less than they are owed. 

I agree that the banks wont work with their own borrower, but I think with timeshares the way to maintain ownership and negotiate out of your debt, is to buy something new on the resale market for cash and not very much of it and give up the first ownership;

Not saying that thats the right thing to do or even possible, But I do think thats what this company is suggesting.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Note that the original "inquiry" was the one and only post by this new user who hasn't logged in since January 1, 2012. May have been an attempt to get this name noticed or to potentially start a "this is a good company" thread. In any case they apparently aren't interested in our replies to the "inquiry".


----------



## joesnothome (Sep 10, 2012)

*VO and RO are VERY Different companies*

[post removed at request of poster]


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 10, 2012)

No matter what anyone may post as a company, it's most likely "suspect". It has been posted everywhere, and is 100% true: do NOT pay ANYTHING to ANYONE to take the timeshare. If the company requires MFs to be paid off, the owner can simply pay the timeshare. Same thing with the mortgage, it should be paid off by the owner before heading to this or any PostCard Company. Charging the seller anything before the timeshare is sold is (most likely) a scam. If a company can not make it without charging the seller hundreds, or thousands, of dollars before the sale, they should find another line of business.

TS


----------



## silent truth (Oct 17, 2012)

*The truth*

Mike Ferrari was just found guilty of fraud regarding timeshare scams he was involved in. He got 5 years. The reason that is important is he also started American resort resolutions. After he was convicted he switched it out of his name. His brother works there and his father helped him thru his contacts at the Palm Beach County Sheriff's office. His father was in internal affairs. Please dont do business with them  or you will regret it. If you want to know more let me know.


----------



## obiwantedj (Jan 6, 2013)

*What I know about Resort Ownership Resolutions*

1.  My parent's attorney just sent them a letter demanding a $25k refund for payments made against a bogus contract.

2. ROR's web site lists its head guy who happens to be one of the people arrested as a result of the FBI raid of the VO Group


----------

